# Make your own cooling mat



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm wanting to take it with me to the NorthCentral Maltese Rescue picnic this weekend so if anyone knows anything I would greatly appreciate it!</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad someone was able to use those directions!

It will dry out and feel less slippery as time goes on.

Taking it to the picnic is a great idea! They are great for outdoors. I made one for my sister's Jack Russell because they take her to the lake with them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Oh, I'm so glad someone was able to use those directions!
> 
> It will dry out and feel less slippery as time goes on.
> 
> Taking it to the picnic is a great idea! They are great for outdoors. I made one for my sister's Jack Russell because they take her to the lake with them.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks Marj. I'm really pleased with how it turned. The "slippery" stuff is ok if they lick it or their fur if they lick that? </span>


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Just an update...last night I checked the cooling mat and it felt completely dry...not slippery at all...and it was still cool!!! I'm so pleased. Thanks again Marj for the info!!!</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Crystal thanks for posting this again. I remember when Marj posted it last year and thought it was so cool (HA! no pun intended)!

Last summer I bought Wilson the cooling mat from PetEdge. It worked really well-- but there were two issues-- it wasn't very big, and the way the channels got so puffy made him not want to sit on it. A lot of times last summer when he would lay down I would sort of slide it under his head. 

Crystal what kind of material did you use? And how wide are the channels? 

I gave the one we had away to my husband's aunt who lives in Southern B.C.-- its very very very hot there and she has a very old and very over weight Min-Schnauzer who gets over heated very easily- he LOVES the mat. I would love to make him a bigger one, and make one each for Molly and Wilson. 


I am not very good at sewing, but I love making stuff for the furkids-- they don't care if my seams aren't straight!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Crystal thanks for posting this again. I remember when Marj posted it last year and thought it was so cool (HA! no pun intended)!
> 
> Last summer I bought Wilson the cooling mat from PetEdge. It worked really well-- but there were two issues-- it wasn't very big, and the way the channels got so puffy made him not want to sit on it. A lot of times last summer when he would lay down I would sort of slide it under his head.
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm not at home & didn't make it myself...can't even thread the sewing machine!







Good old mom to the rescue!!!







What we won't do for these little fluff butts! LOL I'm thinking the channels ended up being about 2 1/2" x 4" but I'll double check. Mom put 1/2 tsp. of the granuals into each channel. I used a standard size pillow case and the 2 1/2" width is just what worked out best for that size. I think the instructions talked about 1 1/2" x 5" channels. Mom didn't use the whole length of the pillow case, just a little over half I believe. It puffed up to about an inch thick. You can adjust the amount it puffs up by adjusting the amount of the granuals you put in each channel. I'm going to be gone all weekend to the NorthCentral Maltese Rescue picnic but will try to remember to post on Monday the dimensions of each channel if the above ones aren't correct. I picked up some great pillow cases from Kohls that are different bright shades of orange, pink, green & purple stripes. Really beachy looking! I will put the mat in one or two of those to help keep it clean! I'm hoping it won't be too puffy for Zoe. She was fine laying on it when it was flat but I'm hoping it will be thin enough for her to use in her little circle chair that I picked up for this weekend. It is on metal folding legs and is on a slanted angle. Don't know if that makes any sense but when I saw it I thought it was perfect for camping and a day at the park when she's ready for a nap. Keeps her off the dirty ground and it's not like a bed sitting on the ground getting dirty either. She LOVES resting her chin on the round part of the frame.</span>


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is so cool. I really need to make one of these for Bella. She get hot so easily, of course living in the south is like living in an oven. Were you able to find the polymer granules locally or did you have to order them?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> This is so cool. I really need to make one of these for Bella. She get hot so easily, of course living in the south is like living in an oven. Were you able to find the polymer granules locally or did you have to order them?[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">My local nursery had it. However be prepared when you go in calling it polylmer granules they will give you a blank look. Just ask for the stuff you put in potting soil to help keep it moist longer.</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Crystal thanks for posting this again. I remember when Marj posted it last year and thought it was so cool (HA! no pun intended)!
> 
> Last summer I bought Wilson the cooling mat from PetEdge. It worked really well-- but there were two issues-- it wasn't very big, and the way the channels got so puffy made him not want to sit on it. A lot of times last summer when he would lay down I would sort of slide it under his head.
> 
> ...



I bought cotton quilting fabric from the store in cute patterns. I used a yardstick and tailor's chalk to draw straight lines to sew along so if you can sew a line on a sewing machine, you have enough skill to make one!

As far as size goes, remember they shrink to about half the size when they puff up. I couldn't use the first one I made because I didn't allow for that and it was just too small.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys! I will pick up the stuff this weekend, and give it a try. Crystal- I would love to see a pic if you get a chance to post it.

Marj- I can't do any straight lines! I am the worlds worst at straight lines! To sew I have to put a pin in every 1/2 inch or I go way off!







I recently took a sewing class and the 80 yr old instructor looked at me with her head cocked and said "Honey, your brain must be askew"














So now I limit my sewing to things for Wilson and Molly- because they love everything I make and don't care if it's "askew".


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT time to repost this. Thank you!

Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks for the tips guys! I will pick up the stuff this weekend, and give it a try. Crystal- I would love to see a pic if you get a chance to post it.
> 
> Marj- I can't do any straight lines! I am the worlds worst at straight lines! To sew I have to put a pin in every 1/2 inch or I go way off!
> 
> ...


If you draw the lines on before with tailor's chalk and a yardstick, you can't go wrong!


----------

